# DIY Aquarium?



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

Could you get 5 panes of galls and just coque them (or whatever you have to do) and make it a fish tank? Or is it way more complicated then that?
Is there a certain requirement the glass needs to have. I assume you would need thicker for a bigger aquarium, and would this save you any money as supposed to buying a pre-made tank? <-- Pre-made sounds so STOOPID:shock:


----------



## zombie1174 (Jul 11, 2012)

it would not be any cheaper if you where going to do like a 10 gal tank around here there always having sales on tanks at petco for a $1 a gallon 
and when you get to the bigger tanks like 100 gal or more the cost of the glass and grear you 
would need to work with glass that larg and heavey wouldnt be worth it enless you where going to start building them and selling them


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Its cheaper to buy a tank than it is to make it. The makers of tanks buy the glass whole sale because of how much they are able to buy, this makes the tank fairly cheap. But, if your looking for one, try and find or build one that has Starphire Glass. Its much clearer than normal glass.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

the only way i see this saveing you any money is if its gonna be a big tank like over120 gallons.but yes plain and simple,5 pieces of glass or acrylic and silicone them together and brace it.but the bottom glass has to be eaither tempered or thicker to support the weight of the water.


----------



## corwinlame (Sep 4, 2012)

I am totally agree with Reefing that Fish container is less expensive to buy a container than it is to make it. The strong glass is most crucial thing for any Fish container.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I agree with other's.
These post's are why product's such as GE Slicone, often say .."not for use with aquariums" lest someone who may not be using right glass, or method of construction, have catastrophic failure, and try and sue the silicone maker.:roll:


----------

